# ايهما اقسى الندم ام الظلم ام الخيانه ؟



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

تحاور ثلاثة أصدقاء حول الإحساس الأكثر ألما
 والأشد قسوة على النفس
 هل هو الندم ام الظلم أم الخيانة ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟​
قال الأول : إنه الندم
فقسوته على النفس لا توصف تتمنى لو تعود بك الأيام للوراء حتى لا تفعل ما فعلت حتى لا تقول ما قلت وكم يأخذ منا أياما نحاول فيها معالجة أنفسنا من هذا الإحساس المؤلم

وقال الثاني : بل الظلم 
إنه أشد إيلاما للنفس فالندم إحساس داخلي بينك وبين نفسك إذا تصالحت معها ذهب عنك لكن الظلم إحساس بينك وبين غيرك تحتار نفسك كيف تقنعه انه ظلمك كيف ترفع الظلم عنك حتى تنسى نفسك هذا الإحساس المؤلم 

وقال الثالث : إنها الخيانة
إنها الأقسى على النفس فمعها تحس بالندم والظلم معا تندم على ثقتك السابقة فيمن خانك وتشعر بظلمه لك عندما خانك ،إنه صرخة مكتومة لا تجد طريقا للخروج من نفسك فأي عتاب لا يرضيها وأي كلام لا يكفيها

وانت مع أي الآراء تتفق نظرتك​​​​


----------



## ponponayah (24 يونيو 2009)

> وقال الثالث : إنها الخيانة
> إنها الأقسى على النفس فمعها تحس بالندم والظلم معا تندم على ثقتك السابقة فيمن خانك وتشعر بظلمه لك عندما خانك ،إنه صرخة مكتومة لا تجد طريقا للخروج من نفسك فأي عتاب لا يرضيها وأي كلام لا يكفيها




*انا شايفة ان اصعب حاجة هى الخيانة 
احساس صعب جدااااا ومؤلم اوووى
ميرسى يا كوكو
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## eriny roro (24 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع يا كوكو

ربنا معاك​


----------



## apo galal (24 يونيو 2009)

الخيانة بانواعها اشد الم الى النفس وقال الثالث : إنها الخيانة
إنها الأقسى على النفس فمعها تحس بالندم والظلم معا تندم على ثقتك السابقة فيمن خانك وتشعر بظلمه لك عندما خانك ،إنه صرخة مكتومة لا تجد طريقا للخروج من نفسك فأي عتاب لا يرضيها وأي


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا شايفة ان اصعب حاجة هى الخيانة *
> *احساس صعب جدااااا ومؤلم اوووى*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو*
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كوكو​
> 
> 
> ربنا معاك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ايرينى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

apo galal قال:


> الخيانة بانواعها اشد الم الى النفس وقال الثالث : إنها الخيانة
> إنها الأقسى على النفس فمعها تحس بالندم والظلم معا تندم على ثقتك السابقة فيمن خانك وتشعر بظلمه لك عندما خانك ،إنه صرخة مكتومة لا تجد طريقا للخروج من نفسك فأي عتاب لا يرضيها وأي


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (24 يونيو 2009)

بص ياكوكو انا مش هقدر اقولك ايهما اقسي علي الانسان 
لان كلهم اصعب من بعض وكل حاجه بيتحدد المها من ناحيه شدته 
علي حسب الموقف اللي مريت بيه 

لكن كلهم بيوجعو القلب قوي لان الامهم نفسي 
والالم النفسي اصعب مليون مرة من الالم البدني 

مرسي علي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2009)

*انا شايفة ان كل واحدة اصعب من التانية
موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> بص ياكوكو انا مش هقدر اقولك ايهما اقسي علي الانسان
> 
> لان كلهم اصعب من بعض وكل حاجه بيتحدد المها من ناحيه شدته
> علي حسب الموقف اللي مريت بيه ​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بوبا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا شايفة ان كل واحدة اصعب من التانية​*
> _*موضوع جمييل*_
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2009)

عارف يا كوكو انا شايفة ان الخيانة دي مش من حقنا ان احنا نزعل و او نندم او او او 
لانه حد مايستهلش الحب و لا الثقة فعلا مالناش حق ان احنا نتجرح و لا نتألم عليه لانه مايستهلش
من رأيي ان الظلم بيبقى اصعب حاجة 


> وقال الثاني : بل الظلم
> إنه أشد إيلاما للنفس فالندم إحساس داخلي بينك وبين نفسك إذا تصالحت معها ذهب عنك لكن الظلم إحساس بينك وبين غيرك تحتار نفسك كيف تقنعه انه ظلمك كيف ترفع الظلم عنك حتى تنسى نفسك هذا الإحساس المؤلم



لما تلاقي نفسك مظلوم و مش قادر تدافع عن نفسك قد ايه الاحساس ده بيبقى مؤلم و صعب اوووووووووي

مرسي يا كوكو على الموضوع الحلو خاااااااااااالص ده  كالعادة
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورى ​ 
وعلى رأيك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يونيو 2009)

> إنها الخيانة


_شكراا كتييير كوكو _
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (25 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايديك kokoman  على الموضوع

ومن وجهة نظري الخيانه اصعب شي لانها بتقتل الروح 

وبتظلم الانسان وبتخلي يحس بالندم على لحظات سبق وعاشها 


يعني الخيانه الندم والظلم في طياتها 


بتشكرك اخي مره تانيه 








​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عاشقه

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (25 يونيو 2009)

*إنها الخيانة
إنها الأقسى على النفس فمعها تحس بالندم والظلم معا تندم على ثقتك السابقة فيمن خانك وتشعر بظلمه لك عندما خانك ،إنه صرخة مكتومة لا تجد طريقا للخروج من نفسك فأي عتاب لا يرضيها وأي كلام لا يكفيها



بالنسبة الي هاي اقسى شي

موضوع رائع يا كوكو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الورده البيضا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shery_pro (26 يونيو 2009)

كل احساس من التلاتة دول بيبقى صعب فى وقتها واى حد بيمر باى احساس سواء كان ندة او ظلم او خيانة بيحس انة اصعب احساس فى الدنيا ومفيش اصعب منة ابدا لكن ربنا بيقدر انة يمد ايدة ويشفى جروحنا واوجاعنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا شيرى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2009)

> وقال الثالث : إنها الخيانة
> إنها الأقسى على النفس فمعها تحس بالندم والظلم معا تندم على ثقتك السابقة فيمن خانك وتشعر بظلمه لك عندما خانك ،إنه صرخة مكتومة لا تجد طريقا للخروج من نفسك فأي عتاب لا يرضيها وأي كلام لا يكفيها


 
*دا راي *
*ميرسي يا كوكو *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميرو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2009)

عارف يا كوكو...

كأنك بتقول أختار بين الموت بالسم ولا الموت بالطعن ولا الموت الشنق

وفى النهاية كلووووووه موت 

وانا قصدى من كلامى ان الثلاث أحاسيس دول أصعب من بعض طبعا 

وصعب اننا نقارن بين جرح كل واحد فيهم فينا 

المهم انهم بيجرحونااااا !!

ييجى منى لما اتكلم جد والنبى 

ههههههههه

ميرسى ياكوكو ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله


ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## st.George (17 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسيييييييي ليك يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده .. الثلاث احاسيس قاسية جدا ولكن اصعبهم الخيانة هى اقسى احساس وخاصة اذا حدثت من انسان قريب لا تتوقعها منه ...و ربنا يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2009)

_*شكرا جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايهما اقسى*

ايهما اقسى الندم ام الظلم ام الخيانه ؟
تحاور ثلاثة أصدقاء حول الإحساس الأكثر ألما والأشد قسوة على النفس هل هو الندم ام الظلم أم الخيانة ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟
قال الأول : إنه الندم
فقسوته على النفس لا توصف تتمنى لو تعود بك الأيام للوراء حتى لا تفعل ما فعلت حتى لا تقول ما قلت وكم يأخذ منا أياما نحاول فيها معالجة أنفسنا من هذا الإحساس المؤلم
وقال الثاني : بل الظلم
إنه أشد إيلاما للنفس فالندم إحساس داخلي بينك وبين نفسك إذا تصالحت معها ذهب عنك لكن الظلم إحساس بينك وبين غيرك تحتار نفسك كيف تقنعه انه ظلمك كيف ترفع الظلم عنك حتى تنسى نفسك هذا الإحساس المؤلم
وقال الثالث : إنها الخيانة
إنها الأقسى على النفس فمعها تحس بالندم والظلم معا تندم على ثقتك السابقة فيمن خانك وتشعر بظلمه لك عندما خانك ،إنه صرخة مكتومة لا تجد طريقا للخروج من نفسك فأي عتاب لا يرضيها وأي كلام لا يكفيها

وانت مع أي الآراء تتفق نظرتك​


----------



## الورده الحزينه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

*موضوع جميل جدااااا*
*انا من وجهه نظرى الخيانه دى ابشع شئ*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

انا شايفة ان الحزن او القسوة الانسان بيسببها لنفسه

الانسان لو اتعرض لموقف من التلاته دوله او اي موقف يضايق وعطي لنفسه فرصة انه يفكر بعقله ولو لوقت بسيط بعيد عن مشاعره اكيد مش هيتضايق او حزنه مش هيوصل لدرجة الالم

الحزن يوصل لدرجة الالم لو كان مش ليه دوا او علاج

اول حاجة الندم المفروض الانسان مش يقف عند نقطة معينة في حياته ويفضل يبكي عليها مفيش حد وهو ماشي بيبص لورا المفروض اني اتعلم من الموقف ده في مقولة بتقول ان الاوقات الجميلة تصبح ذكريات جميلة اما الاوقات السيئة تصبح دروس جميلة
الندم ممكن يخلي الانسان يهدم بايده مستقبله ويضيع من فرص جميلة وفي نفس الوقت لو اتعلم منه يخلي مستقبله اجمل ما يكون

تاني حاجه الظلم هو فعلا احساس صعب بس كلنا عارفين جملة يوم ليك ويوم عليك يعني زي ما في حد ظلمني دلوقتي اكيد بكره هو هيتظلم . الدوا الوحيد للظلم ان الانسان اللي اتظلم يحس انه اخد حقه والمفروض احنا كمسيحين عارفين كويس اوي ان ربنا استحاله يضيع حقوقنا وبيدافع عننا واي انسان يفكر انه يظلمنا ربنا مش بيسيبه

كمان في حاجة انا عن نفسي بحاول اني اتعلمها اني لما احس نفسي مظلومة مش ادافع عن نفسي لان الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون وكمان وقتها هكون رميت حملي وشكوتي كلها علي ربنا وبوكله هو علشان يجيبلي حقي لكن لو هو حس اني بدافع عن نفسي علشان ارجع حقي بيسيبني اكمل لوحدي لان " هكذا قال الرب.ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الانسان ويجعل البشر ذراعه وعن الرب يحيد قلبه "

تالت حاجة الخيانة بصراحة بقيت منتشره كتير اوي في وقتنا ده للاسف علشان كده المفروض الانسان يحط في دماغه حاجه واحده اي انسان بيخون وقتها بيخون نفسه قبل ما يخون اللي قدامه وكمان علاج الخيانة واللي مفروض الانسان يكون عارفه ويحط امله عليه ان ربنا هيعوضه بانسان اجمل بكتير وينسيه خيانة الشخص اللي قبله

الموضوع كله محتاج مننا شوية تفكير بعقولنا وشوية صبر واكيد ربنا هيعوضنا

وفي الاول وفي الاخر ربنا استحالة يرضيه ان تحصل حاجة تجرحنا او تزعلنا الا لو كانت في مصلحتنا يبقي ليه نزعل احنا المفروض نفرح لان في حد بيحبنا وبيهتم بينا وهو اللي بيدبر امورنا

امين يارب

انا اسفة لاني طولت كتير اوي في كلامي بس بصراحة غصب عني لان الموضوع في منتهي الجمال

وبصراحة انا استفادت كتير منه

ميرسي لحضرتك كتير

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## monmooon (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

*موضوع جميل  اوى يانهيسي 
انا من رأئي الظلم ده اسوء شئ مع ان التلات اسوء من بعض بس بيتهأيلي انه الظلم ده سيئ جداً 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

التلاته كلهم قسوه 

كلهم اشد من بعض 

شكرااااااااا نهيسى 

موضوع مميز وجميل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

وابشع حاجة الخيانة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

شكــــــــــــرا

مـــــرور غـــالى ورائـــع

جــدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

*شكــــــــــــرا

مـــــرور غـــالى ورائـــع

جــدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

شكــــــــــــرا

مـــــرور غـــالى ورائـــع

جــدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

الخيانه طبعا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Kiril (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

الظلم


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

*كلهم قاسيين واصعب من بعض​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ايهما اقسى*

انا شايفة ان كلهم صعبين جدا

وممكن كمان يكونوا لهم فى بعض الحالات مرتبطين ببعض جدا

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى على الموضوع الجميل ده

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (19 فبراير 2010)

انا بالنسبة لى الندم اكثر الم


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك دونا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> انا بالنسبة لى الندم اكثر الم


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

